# Need a Suse linux



## ras (Oct 21, 2005)

I need a Latest Suse linux, can anybody send it to me (CDs)?, please send a PM


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 21, 2005)

talk to ur LUG


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 21, 2005)

Where you stay. I can help if you agree to pay courier and CD charges for Suse 9.3 (5CD's). If you want i can also give you suse 9.1 DVD which also has the source code of packages.
You can also get them from *www.roseindia.net/linux/ .
(thanks to Gaurav for the link)
PM me more on that matter.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 22, 2005)

i have a suse 9.1 personal edition cd burned from an iso in digit. do u want it?

contact me on maverickwhistler@gmail.com


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 23, 2005)

I also need OpenSuSE i.e. SuSE 10. If anyone has it, please let me know.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 23, 2005)

I hope they give it in the next digit issue...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 23, 2005)

Other Magazine is giving it out NOV issue(Open SuSe DVD).


                                    '***'

guess the mag if u can     8)


----------



## navneeth_snr (Oct 24, 2005)

I have it! Contact me!


----------



## vignesh (Oct 24, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Other Magazine is giving it out NOV issue(Open SuSe DVD).
> 
> 
> '***'
> ...



Linux For You I think..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 24, 2005)

> Linux For You I think..



 U got It!kandu pidichitteyedaa!


----------



## vignesh (Oct 24, 2005)

I see you know Tamil...


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 26, 2005)

I am really happy novel took over. Now we can have suse. BTW here is the opensuse d/l link : *www.opensuse.org/Released_Version


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 26, 2005)

BTW here is the direct d/l link

cd 1: *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD1.iso
cd 2: *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD2.iso
cd 3 *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD3.iso
cd 4: *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD4.iso
cd 5: *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD5.iso


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 26, 2005)

If its coming with Linux For You, then I will surely have it within a few days. I am a subscriber to that mag


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 26, 2005)

hey novell says suse linux 10 is closed source and u will get all pakages for 53$ while suse 10 open source wont have acroread and realplayer and amny closed source software.

is suse 10 oss same as open suse 10 and will it support mp3s , avi, wa, mpgs and pdfs and vidia drivers?


----------



## gauravnawani (Oct 27, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> > Linux For You I think..
> 
> 
> U got It!kandu pidichitteyedaa!



Prakash are you certain about this?. I think they might as usually they are the one who provide FedoraDVDs any way. But if you are sure then I better stop downloading it, its nearly halfway mark


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> If its coming with Linux For You, then I will surely have it within a few days. I am a subscriber to that mag



Even I am a subscriber of Linux for you. And most probably this month might carry one of my article too so I am excited about this november issue   .


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2005)

gauravnawani said:
			
		

> prakash kerala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.in their forum it is Announced SUSE Linux 10.0 OSS DVD with x For You November 2005.by the CD team


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 27, 2005)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> Even I am a subscriber of Linux for you. And most probably this month might carry one of my article too so I am excited about this november issue



Hmm!! So the next dose of GIMP tutorial is coming this month  Keep them coming 



			
				GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> is suse 10 oss same as open suse 10 and will it support mp3s , avi, wa, mpgs and pdfs and vidia drivers?


As far as I know, there is one small difference between SuSE and OpenSuSE. Do you know the difference between Red Hat and Fedora Core? Well, its the same difference


----------



## vignesh (Oct 28, 2005)

Just waiting....


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 28, 2005)

Vignesh?? Are you a subscriber.. Where do you get it in chennai..


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 29, 2005)

no whats the dif between FC and RH? who is making FC? and is RH still alive?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 29, 2005)

no whats the dif between FC and RH? who is making FC? and is RH still alive?


----------



## desertwind (Oct 29, 2005)

> The Fedora Project is a Red Hat sponsored and community-supported open source project. It is not a supported product of Red Hat, Inc. The goal? Work with the Linux community to build a complete, general purpose operating system exclusively from free software. Public forum. Open processes. A proving ground for new technology that may eventually make its way into Red Hat products.





> Red Hat Enterprise Linux is the leading platform for open source computing. It is sold by subscription, delivers continuous value and is certified by top enterprise hardware and software vendors. From the desktop to the datacenter, Enterprise Linux couples the innovation of open source technology and the stability of a true enterprise-class platform.



Look at a comparison here and here


----------



## vignesh (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not a subscriber.I just buy it from the local magazines shops..


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 29, 2005)

is it suse pro???????? and which version is it.??????????????


----------



## vignesh (Oct 29, 2005)

OpenSuse 10.0


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks ... and is it pro????????


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 29, 2005)

Novell Website said:
			
		

> What Happened to SUSE LINUX Professional?
> 
> With the release of SUSE Linux 10.0, we have reverted the name of this home-user distribution from "SUSE LINUX Professional" back to its original, shorter "SUSE Linux." The latest version of this popular product has been developed with the same goals of stability and usability, the most current and comprehensive selection of open source packages, and a great desktop experience. As you would expect, when you purchase SUSE Linux 10.0, you'll receive more than 4,000 software packages as well as a printed user manual, extensive online help resources and 90 days of free installation support.


 So there is no pro.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no pro version..Only opensuse(community one) and  Novell Suse Linux (pro version)


----------



## Prajith (Oct 31, 2005)

I have got Suse OSS 10.0


----------



## Prajith (Oct 31, 2005)

trying to get Novell suse linux 10

*img449.imageshack.us/img449/8463/pansign5uj.png


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 1, 2005)

to  prajith: u mean u have got opensuse10

where do i get novel suse 10 for free?
 and u sure opensuse 10 is coming in LFY this month?


----------



## Prajith (Nov 2, 2005)

I dont know about LFY. But yes i have got Suse 10.0 OSS. Downloaded it from my DATAONE connection(It took 5 days since i download only 2-8AM free time   ). Its really nice but seems to have some kinda prob with nvidia cards though i installed latest nvidia drivers.

Now i am downloading Suse 10.1 Alpha OSS


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 4, 2005)

u have prob with nvidia cads? whar probs?
cause im looking forward to suse10 oss and have an nvidia card too. tell me what probs u had and how u solved them?


----------



## vignesh (Nov 5, 2005)

What is the prob with Nvidia cards.Suse 9.1 worked fine only thing is that it asks the geometry values of the monitor...


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 5, 2005)

So we all have probs with, Nvidia cards in suse. Well here is the workaround. After the base system installs and reboots. Append the following lines to your kernel options ore just type in keeping SUSE LINUX option in boot loader active. * vga=791 NOCOLDPLUG=1* . Now the system should install. Have a lot of Fun!


----------

